
Show HN: Don't wait for your terminal. Get notified on your phone - ahci8e
https://github.com/variadico/noti
======
samwhitehall
If you use IPython a lot, I wrote a similar tool that may be useful (alerts
you when a command/cell has finished executing):
[https://github.com/samwhitehall/ipython-
bell](https://github.com/samwhitehall/ipython-bell)

